# Anyone conceived with low AMH?? Desperate for some hope- please respond



## julymermaid (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi ,

Am having the worst possible day ever again ... I know I did think the cancelled IVF couldn't be topped....but got my AMH results today and I'm a miserably low 0.4 pmol/l

I was 12.8pmol/l  just six months back and since then I've had an Endometriosis surgery which seems to have damaged my ovaries !!

I am gutted and have spent the last six hours in bed crying myself silly.  

Is there still hope?  Does anyone know of anyone conceiving with low AMH?

Please please please let me know if you have ... I'm desperate for some hope and can use anything at all that keeps up my hopes of being a mum someday 

-July


----------

